# 

## myszonik

Czy ktoś z Was ma doświadczenia z tym styropianem? 
Potrzebuję styropianu na elewację, grafitowego lambda 0,031.
Myślałam o termoorganizce, swissporze, austrothermie, a tu sprzedawca wyskoczył z tym neothermem, że w dobrej cenie (to fakt) i że bardzo dobrej jakości. 
I właśnie co do owej jakości mam wątpliwości, w sieci nic praktycznie w temacie znaleźć nie można.
Proszę o opinię osób, które zetknęły się z tym produktem.

----------


## bertolo

> Czy ktoś z Was ma doświadczenia z tym styropianem? 
> Potrzebuję styropianu na elewację, grafitowego lambda 0,031.
> Myślałam o termoorganizce, swissporze, austrothermie, a tu sprzedawca wyskoczył z tym neothermem, że w dobrej cenie (to fakt) i że bardzo dobrej jakości. 
> I właśnie co do owej jakości mam wątpliwości, w sieci nic praktycznie w temacie znaleźć nie można.
> Proszę o opinię osób, które zetknęły się z tym produktem.


Też jestem w kropce.
Też myślałem o swissporze, termoorganice byleby garfitowy o takiej niskiej lambdzie.
I też usłyszałem o neothermie. I nie mam doświadczenia, ale dwie firmy wykonawcze mi odradziły. SIC Ale może to z powodu konkurencji. Nie wiem, maja dobra cene i fabrykę niedaleko mnie. Podobno z jakościa nie za dobrze, ale nie wiem osobiście, bo nie używałem i boję się, że czasami może się okazać, że to nic innego jak zmowa przed nowym producentem styro. A cene maja ok.

Ja chyba wybiorę wełne. 
Bo jak się dzisiaj dowiedziałem swisspor robi to samo, ale pakuje w inne opakowanie i nazywania się polmar, a jest tańsze.
Taka skoda, tyle że częsci od WV. I badz tu madry  :smile:  Łatwo kogoś szkalować, ale fakt trudno w sieci znależć info na temat tego styro.

----------


## firewall

Poszukajcie w necie - było badanie styropianów przez ITB. Styropiany tej firmy dobre parametry mają na papierze.

----------


## kinomaniak

Nie jestem mega ekspertem , ale ostatnio słyszałem podczas rodzinnej dyskusji sporo dobrego na temat Termoorganiki, podobno są jedną z nielicznych firm w branży dbającej o jakość , ostatnio wypuślili na rynek jakiś nowy pomarańczowy ekologiczny styropian, pewnie trzeba poszukać w sieci.

----------


## fenix2

Podnoszę. Ktoś stosował Neotherm ?

----------


## luks6

> Podnoszę. Ktoś stosował Neotherm ?


Ja pracuje w dociepleniach, miałem styczność już kilkakrotnie z tym styropianem i nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń. Najgorszej jakości  to chyba jest z castor... krzywy i miękki.

----------


## fenix2

> Ja pracuje w dociepleniach, miałem styczność już kilkakrotnie z tym styropianem i nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń. Najgorszej jakości  to chyba jest z castor... krzywy i miękki.


OK, dzięki za info. Jeszcze ktoś miał styczność ?

----------


## myszonik

U mnie został położony i ekipa nie miała żadnych zastrzeżeń.

----------


## lord_black

U nas byl stosowany styropian firmy neotherm. Konkretnie byl to:
-Neographite Fasada 033
-Neoaqua Premium
-Neodach/Podłoga Premium albo Super(nie pamietam, ktory to byl)
-Neofasada Super

Styropian bardzo dobrej jakosci, ekipa nie miala zadnych zastrzezen. Styropian tej firmy jest calkiem popularny na poludniu kraju. Nasz pochodzil z fabryki w Myszkowie. Stosowany byl z produktami Caparola.

----------


## mariolot

Zauwarzyłem jednak, że ma gorsze od konkurencji parametry takie jak: Wytrzymałość na zginanie i rozciąganie. Nie wiem tylko jak to się ma do użytkowania i czy fasada będzie na tyle wytrzymała w przyszłości??

----------


## ledrian

Aprobaty techniczne ITB
http://www.aprobaty.itb.pl/baza-apro...echniczne.html

A tu dla neotherm - wygląda na to ze niedociągnięcia zostały poprawione
RTQ1212_2011 http://www.aprobaty.itb.pl/baza-apro...q12122011.html

Sam będę niedługo ocieplał dom i szukam informacji o neotherm głównie ze względu na cenę w stosunku do innych, ale nie może to być kosztem straty jakości (albo znaczącej straty). Narazie jestem na niego zdecydowany chyba ze ktoś ma jakieś  istotne argumenty przeciwko.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Także czekam na opinie. W najbliższym czasie muszę dokonać zakupu.

----------


## lord_black

Ciężko będzie z opiniami na temat tego styropianu, sam kiedyś ich szukałem i niestety nic nie znalazłem. Dziwne jest to, że dużo sprzedaje neotherm tego styropianu w okolicach Krakowa, a na necie nie ma ani pozytywnych ani negatywnych opinii. Z rozmowy z kierowcą, który przywoził ten styropian bezpośrednio z fabryki wiem, że pare razy trafił mu się transport 30cm styropianu grafitowego...czyli biorą go ludzie do domów energooszczędnych i pasywnych.
O wyborze tego styropianu(grafitowego) przesądziła jego bardzo dobra cena.

----------


## myszonik

Ja mam 20 cm neographite - jedyne co mogę napisać to to, że ekipa robiąca ocieplenie nie miała do niego żadnych zastrzeżeń. Nie wiem co więcej można o styropianie napisać  :wink:

----------


## fenix2

Ja zakupiłem ale jeszcze nie ocieplałem więc nic nie powiem.  :tongue:

----------


## lord_black

*fenix2*, gdzie kupiles w koncu ten styropian?  :tongue:  udało się dorwać niższą cenę niż na allegro?  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ja zakupiłem ale jeszcze nie ocieplałem więc nic nie powiem.


Możesz rozpakować jedną paczkę i sprawdzić wymiary?
Upss... Dostawa pewnie w późniejszym terminie.

----------


## bodek1102

a myslicie ze cena bedzie jeszcze nizsza?? narazie widzialem po 172zl/m3 za 031 , ciekawe czy bedzie taniej. Ogladam rowniez polstyr 031 i cena utrzymywala sie w granicy 195zl/m3 a dzis widze ze sa oferty po 178zl/m3 .tego polstyr mam juz troche i kleilem i nie mam zadnych zastrzezen bo jest prosty i wytrzymaly.
czekam jeszcze na dalsze opinie i ceny

----------


## lord_black

To 172zl/m3 z tego co widze to cena z allegro, czyli spokojnie po jakies 170zl kupisz. Za 033 placilem jakos 160-165zl, wiec uwazam aktualna cene na 031 za bardzo dobra  :big grin:

----------


## radosław1

Nie znam tego, mój przyjaciel docieplił dom styropianem Termoorganiki i jest zadowlony

----------


## pyton79

Wie ktoś czy aby na pewno trzyma parametry te 031?

----------


## bodek1102

Jak dla mnie to ten neother nawet jesli nie trzyma parametrow to i tak jest bardziej atrakcyjny niz termoorganika o ktorej czytalem i tez tak naprawde za cudowna nie jest a 30-40zl trzeba dac wiecej. ile to slyszalem ze boki nie rowne ,ze odksztalca sie wiec po co tyle kasy wywalac, no ale to moje zanie i podejscie

----------


## fenix2

Płaciłem chyba około 117złm3 NEOFASADA PREMIUM (cena z dostawą).
Ale widzę że już styro poszło do góry.  ::-(:

----------


## bodek1102

Styropian zamowiony (0,031 i podloga standard) i teraz czekam na dostwe 
a ze mieli awarie w fabryce w Myszkowie to dostawa sie opoznia  :sad:  zamawialem 30 stycznia , 

Jak przyjedzie to napisze jakie wrazenia

----------


## Justin

> Styropian zamowiony (0,031 i podloga standard) i teraz czekam na dostwe 
> a ze mieli awarie w fabryce w Myszkowie to dostawa sie opoznia  zamawialem 30 stycznia , 
> 
> Jak przyjedzie to napisze jakie wrazenia


Możesz zdradzić gdzie kupowałeś i po ile, również chcemy kupić ten styropian więc opinie mile widziane

----------


## bodek1102

zamawialem z allegro a sprzedawca nazywa sie bednarek1919 za 031 placilem 172 a za podloge 149zl/m3
ale nadal nie bylo dostawy poniewaz mieli jakas awarie w fabryce i stad te opoznienia

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

Witam
Dzisiaj zamówiony styropian neotherm 0,33 - cena 165 zloty za m3, 031 był w cenie 175 złoty za m3.
A mam do Was pytanie, przy zamawianiu styropianu otrzymałem informację że tego grafitowego nie przykleja się na zwykły klej.
Że taki styro potrzebuje mocniejszej chemii.Powiedzcie drodzy Forumowicze na jaki klej Wy przyklejaliście styropian grafitowy?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Zamówiłem neotherm 031 4 tygodnie temu.  Styropian dotarł 2 tygodnie temu. Należy zwrócić uwagę na oznaczenia na opakowaniach. Zamówiłem przeszło 130 paczek z czego jedna była 033 (udało mi się to wychwycić) i do tego 5 paczek miałem bez etykiety, teoretycznie mogą to być także 033. Niestety nie dostałem rekompensaty za te nieoznaczone paczki. Towar sprawdziłem kilka godzin po rozładunku.
Płaciłem 172 od m3 z dostawą.

----------


## edgar184

Witam.
Ktoś się wypowie jak z jakością styropianu Neographite ??
Dokładnie czy jest w miarę prosty jak się go rozpakuje??

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

> Witam.
> Ktoś się wypowie jak z jakością styropianu Neographite ??
> Dokładnie czy jest w miarę prosty jak się go rozpakuje??


Jak za tydzień otrzymam swój to mogę wtedy coś powiedzieć.

----------


## myszonik

Ja już pisałam, że styro był ok. Na tyle prosty, że ekipa nie narzekała. Ja mu pomiarów nie robiłam  :wink:

----------


## bodek1102

moj tez juz przyjechal ,na poczatku nastapila mala pomylka(dostalem 033 zamiast 031 i 12cm gruby zamiast 15cm)ale szybko wszystko sie wyjasnilo ,bo kierowca pomylil sie i dal kogos innego. po 2 godz wrocil i wymienil na moj :smile: 

031 jest moim zdaniem prosty ,nie dostrzeglem by byl krzywy(jedna paczka tylko zostala zle ucieta bo krawędź jest krzywa ok 5mm, ale to sobie gdzies dotne)
troche krusza sie krawedzie moim zdaniem,przy dostawie byl silny wiatr i jak sie ustawilo 4 w gore to gdy wiatr je przewrocil to w niektorych paczkach krawedz sie lekko wykruszyla(w porownaniu do 031 polstyr jest gorszy)ale to w niczym nie bedzie przeszkadzalo mysle bo jak na scianie doloze jeden do drugiego i zaciagne siatke z klejem to nic nie powinno sie dziac. Narozniki i tak beda aluminiowe a czolowo jak sie go naciska to nic sie nie dzieje z nim i jest nawet dosyc twardy.

kupilem tez podloge standard i tu z kantami nie ma problemow ,nic sie nie kruszy i chodze po nim i nic sie nie dzieje

ja jestem zadowolony z zakpu bo za tepieniadze nie dostalbym nic lepszego a do polstyr 031 musialbym dolozyc prawie 20zl co moim zdaniem nie jest warte

mam nadzieje ze przydadza sie wam moja opinia
pozdrawim

----------


## edgar184

Styropian zamówiony.
To i ja się podzielę opinią, jak przyjedzie w przyszłym tygodniu.

----------


## miniek15

Edgar 
Czy jesteś może z okolic Krakowa?
Jeśli tak to gdzie zakupiłeś ?

----------


## miniek15

Również  zakupiłem ten  stryro.
Dostawa w przyszłym tygodniu więc jak już towar dostanę to napiszę co i jak.

----------


## mrmeX

> Edgar 
> Czy jesteś może z okolic Krakowa?
> Jeśli tak to gdzie zakupiłeś ?


Witam, ja też myślę o tym styropianie. Prawdopodobnie kupię w firmie na południu Krakowa. Na allegro znajdziesz tę firmę. 
Mam nadzieję, że nie będę żałował  zakupu :smile:

----------


## edgar184

> Edgar 
> Czy jesteś może z okolic Krakowa?
> Jeśli tak to gdzie zakupiłeś ?


Żeby nie było że reklamuję firmę to wysłałem na priva adres, ale tak jak poprzednik napisał to firma z południa Krakowa  :smile: .

----------


## dwiemuchy

Ja też poproszę na priva (domyslam się kto to  :wink: .

No i czekam na jakieś opinie o tym neothermie - bo też przymierzam się do zakupów; jednak w porównaniu z Austrothermem to 40 zł różnicy na 1 m3 robi wrażenie (z 2 strony to jakiś 1300 zł na całej elewacji)

----------


## Justin

> Żeby nie było że reklamuję firmę to wysłałem na priva adres, ale tak jak poprzednik napisał to firma z południa Krakowa .


Też poproszę, również przymierzam się do zakupu styropianu Neotherm

----------


## zieli

Widzę że wszyscy piszą o styropianie fasadowym 
a czy ktoś używał grafitowego 0,31 dach podłoga 
jeśli tak poproszę o opinię i gdzie kupowaliście i w jakiej cenie
najtaniej znalazłem za 192zł m3

----------


## miniek15

No i towar dotarł do mnie wczoraj.
Zamówiłem grafit 031 - frezowanego gr. 12 cm, grafit 031 - frezowany  gr. 8 cm i trochę białego fasada super gładkiego.
Na pierwszy rzut oka wszystko w porządku.
Po rozpakowaniu i sprawdzeniu poziomicą kilku arkuszy byłem mile zaskoczony.
Tzn. styropian jest równy, nie jest powybrzuszany, rogi i frezy nie są też poutrącane bo w przypadku frezowanego to częsta przypadłość.
Więc na dzień dzisiejszy jestem zadowolony z zakupu a tak naprawdę wszystko wyjdzie jak zacznę ocieplać.
Może jeszcze jak znajdę wagę w domu to dla porównania zważę paczkę austrothermu i paczkę fasady syper, zobaczymy co wyjdzie.

----------


## miniek15

Napiszcie jeszcze czym macie zamiar kleić tego grafita.
Jaki klej (nazwa - cena) a może ktoś nosi się z zamiarem użycia kleju w piance ?

----------


## ferdek77

Witam, ja też zamówiłem ten styropian, grafit 15 cm z frezem 0,031, na razie czekam na dostawę. Klej również neotherm z tym że do siatki , 19,90 za worek.

----------


## Vickey

> No i towar dotarł do mnie wczoraj.
> Zamówiłem grafit 031 - frezowanego gr. 12 cm, grafit 031 - frezowany  gr. 8 cm i trochę białego fasada super gładkiego.
> Na pierwszy rzut oka wszystko w porządku.
> Po rozpakowaniu i sprawdzeniu poziomicą kilku arkuszy byłem mile zaskoczony.
> Tzn. styropian jest równy, nie jest powybrzuszany, rogi i frezy nie są też poutrącane bo w przypadku frezowanego to częsta przypadłość.
> Więc na dzień dzisiejszy jestem zadowolony z zakupu a tak naprawdę wszystko wyjdzie jak zacznę ocieplać.
> Może jeszcze jak znajdę wagę w domu to dla porównania zważę paczkę austrothermu i paczkę fasady syper, zobaczymy co wyjdzie.


Czy móglbyś napisac gdzie kupowaleś i po ile?

----------


## miniek15

Odpowiedź poszła na PRIVA

----------


## miniek15

Ja chyba pójdę w system KREISEL
Do płyt LEPSTYR210 w mojej okolicy na składzie zaproponowali 15zł
Do siatki STYRLEP220 -  20 zł
Siatka AKE i na to pewnie tynki jeszcze nie wiem jaki ale też KREISEL

----------


## dwiemuchy

Ja w końcu wziąłem swisspora jednak - wyszło trochę drożej-ok 25 zł/m3. Kolega kleił akurat neotherma, dawał w podłogę - nie narzekał, może tyle że na piance w niskiej temperaturze kiepsko się robi - trzeba trzymać w wiaderku (choć widziałem, że jest też pianka zimowa - do -10 stopni?).

Co do kleju - na kleje Caparola dostałem na tyle fajną cenę (18,90 styropian / 22,50 siatka) że nawet się nie zastanawiałem - wychodzi całe 50 zł różnicy w porównaniu z klejem Neotherma (w gorszych systemach - np Anser -  zdecydowanie zalecają klej uniwersalny zamiast styropianowego do szarego).

----------


## miniek15

Jeśli chodzi o ANSER to nawet się nie zastanawiam nad nim.
Ostatnio w necie znalazłem wyniki badań przyczepności klejów do styropianu.
ANSER niestety na szarym końcu. 
Może jeszcze znajdę to dam link.

----------


## miniek15

Proszę bardzo
http://www.sto.pl/102940_PL-r%C3%B3%..._ITB_kleje.pdf

----------


## galik

Rowniez proszę o informacje, gdzie kupowaliscie neographite i w jakiej cenie. Bede bardzo wdzieczna za wszelkie namiary, gdyz u nas w hurtowiach niestety jest mało dostepny.  neographite 031 fasada oraz dach/ podłoga.

----------


## miniek15

wysłałem na priva co by nie robić reklamy
dodam jeszcze że kupowane za pomocą allegro

----------


## miniek15

Zważyłem styro:
Austrotherm 040 waga paczki 3,8 kg
Neotherm Fasada super 040 waga 3,5 kg
Czy to dużo nie wiem.

----------


## REKINRW

Ważenie pojedynczej paczki styropianu nie jest miarodajne.

Styropian produkuję się w blokach i później się go tnie. Na górze takiego bloku styropian zawszę jest lżejszy niż ten na dole. 

Dlatego chcąc porównywać wagi poszczególnych styropianów trzeba zbadać więcej próbek ...  :wink:

----------


## firewall

Tak,tak, a w sprzedaży zawsze są te z góry bloku styropianowego. Jeżeli paczka ma 0.25m3 to masa jest ok. Jeżeli 0,3m3 to już nieciekawie.

----------


## miniek15

Pewnie jest tak jak mówi REKINRW !
Ale ja z ciekawości tylko chciałem się przekonać czy jest różnica między styropianem "drogim" a tym "tańszym" oczywiście w wadze (wiąże się to pewnie z gęstością).
Różnica w cenie między austrothermem a neothermem jeśli chodzi o grafit 031 wynosi około 40 zł w mojej okolicy.
Dlatego przy zakupie zastanawiałem się czy warto dopłacać do tego droższego.  
Ważyłem tylko styro biały 040 bo taki miałem z obu firm na budowie.
Różnica na 1m3 wynosi około kilograma.
Dodam może, że zważyłem kilka paczek nie tylko po jednej i wszystkie były takie same (może to przypadek).

----------


## ferdek77

Poproszę o namiar na sprzedawce tego styropianu na priva, bo jak się okazało mój dostawca po miesięcznym przetrzymaniu pieniędzy stwierdził, że jednak nie ma tego styropianu.

----------


## edgar184

Witam.
Dzisiaj po delikatnym opóźnieniu dostałem zamówiony styropian.
Grafitowy neographit bardzo dobrze wygląda, prosty i zasadniczo co można więcej powiedzieć??  :smile:  
Biały neodach podłoga też prosty i ładny  :smile: .
Jedyny minus to to opóźnienie w dostawie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mrmeX

Witam, ja też otrzymałem zamówiony towar. Nie było mnie przy odbiorze towaru, ale z tego co wiem od brata to styropian prosty. Zdarzały się paczki z lekko pogiętymi rogami od transportu, ale tego to raczej wyeliminować się nie da. 
Dzwoniłem do firmy Neotherm w sprawie m. in. kleju do styropianu grafitowego, kobieta za bardzo nie orientowała się w temacie. Powiedziała, że do klejenia styropianu powinno używać się kleju do zatapiania siatki. Ja planuję kleić klejem do styropianu w piance. Myślę, że to dobry sposób.

----------


## fenix2

> Witam, ja też otrzymałem zamówiony towar. Nie było mnie przy odbiorze towaru, ale z tego co wiem od brata to styropian prosty. Zdarzały się paczki z lekko pogiętymi rogami od transportu, ale tego to raczej wyeliminować się nie da. 
> Dzwoniłem do firmy Neotherm w sprawie m. in. kleju do styropianu grafitowego, kobieta za bardzo nie orientowała się w temacie. Powiedziała, że do klejenia styropianu powinno używać się kleju do zatapiania siatki. Ja planuję kleić klejem do styropianu w piance. Myślę, że to dobry sposób.


Kup jakiegoś np. Tyan EOS'a ja na nim kleiłem styro hydro i jest OK.

----------


## surgi22

Potwierdzam kleiłem Tytanem styro platinium termoorganiki (z neoporem )  i jest OK.

----------


## miniek15

Ja również bardzo poważnie zastanawiam się na klejem w piance (tytan, ceresit, illbrucj lub insta stick)
Tym bardziej że z klejów tradycyjnych przymierzałem się do kreisela a producent tego kleju nakazuje kołkowanie czyli tak jak w przypadku pianki.
Gdyby nie trzeba było kołkować to może poszedłbym w tradycyjny ale skoro i tak muszę kołkować to już wolę piankę chyba.
A najpewniej to zrobię tak że kupię jedną pianę ,  worek kleju  i zobaczę jak się pracuje tym i tym.

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

Witam
Też się zastanawiałem nad klejem w piance, ale doszły mnie informację że to tak pięknie nie wychodzi.
Tzn. wydajność takich puszek, kleju podobno szybko ubywa i trzeba zainwestować dużo w ten klej.
Nie wychodzi to tak kolorowo jak na reklamach Tytana że dwa opakowania zastąpią paletę kleju.
Jak Wy uważacie drodzy forumowicze?

----------


## mrmeX

Rzeczywiście, dzisiaj byłem na budowie i pomierzyłem pionowość ścian, zdarzają się odchyłki większe niż 1cm. Gdzieś przeczytałem, że piankę warto użyć w przypadku odchyleń  w pionie do 5mm, wówczas jest najbardziej wydajna. Jednak będę kupował tradycyjny klej do siatki. Teraz pytanie tylko jaki? :smile:

----------


## miniek15

Z tego co wyczytałem gdzieś na forum to opinie są jak zwykle różne.
Jedni nie mogą przechwalić pianki inni narzekają i twierdzą że tradycyjny klej jest najlepszy.
Jedni piszą że wystarcza na 6 m2 a inni że im wystarczyło na 14 m2.
Więc ilu fachowców tyle opinii.
Ale faktem jest że bardzo istotną sprawą jest ściana (prosta, krzywa).
Najlepiej spróbować samemu  :smile:

----------


## yaro

> Odpowiedź poszła na PRIVA


Witam.

Podłącze się do prośby o namiar na ten styropian.

Pozdrawiam
Jarek

----------


## Konrad79

Witam 
Wczoraj byłem w fabryce we Wrocławiu kiedyś Styropol obecnie kupiony przez Neoprofil 
Tam chciałem kupić  paczkę "testową" grafitu Neotherm 031 co okazało się niemożliwe mimo że telefonicznie
była na to zgoda 
Spędzłem tam ok 40minut jeżeli chodzi o styro to tną na bierząco pod klienta z produkcji wychodzi oki
natomiast martwi mnie to że podczas załadunku jest rzucany na auto
Zastanawiam się nad własnym transportem

----------


## Konrad79

Styropian grafit neo ma takie duże kulki ok 7-8mm (ja inaczej go sobie wyobrażałem)
Mam pytanie do osób które miały styczność 
Jak ma się to później do przecierania styropanu 
a może ktoś wie  jaki te "duże" kulki mają wpływ na współczynnik U 

Czy inne zakłady mają podobnie -tylko jak to sprawdzić ten Wrocławski ma wpisaną lokalizację
zakładu produkcyjnego Kozy

----------


## fenix2

> Z tego co wyczytałem gdzieś na forum to opinie są jak zwykle różne.
> Jedni nie mogą przechwalić pianki inni narzekają i twierdzą że tradycyjny klej jest najlepszy.
> Jedni piszą że wystarcza na 6 m2 a inni że im wystarczyło na 14 m2.
> Więc ilu fachowców tyle opinii.
> Ale faktem jest że bardzo istotną sprawą jest ściana (prosta, krzywa).
> Najlepiej spróbować samemu


Ja zużyłem 7 puszek na około 59m2. I nie szczypałem się jakoś specjalnie.

----------


## lord_black

Grafitowy 033 z Myszkowa nie miał tak "dużych kulek"...moze byly nawet ciut mniejsze niz normalnie w styropianie.

----------


## Konrad79

W taki razie jaki styropian Neotherm Grafit produkują we Wrocku bo zaczynam się zastanawiać czy wielkość
tych kulek ma wpływ na współczynnik U 
Czy to lepiej że mają 8mm czy wręcz przeciwnie i styropian nie ma deklarowanego U=0,031 bo przecierz jak mam to sprawdzić na budowie

----------


## Konrad79

przecież oczywiście przepraszam
Moja elewacja będzie na kleju w puszce -nie mylić z pianą bo to nie to samo

----------


## edgar184

Witam.
Jutro zrobię próbę klejenia na kleju "Neotherm do styropianu", będzie klejony grafitowy na porothermie.
żeby nie było że jestem jakimś fanem Neotherma (bo i styropian i klej neotherma :smile: ) to tylko dlatego że w obi aktualnie worek kleju jest po 11.99zł.   :smile: 
a do siatki po 15,99zł.

----------


## Coolfon

edgar184 - jak wyszedł eksperyment? Jestem żywotnie zainteresowany.

----------


## edgar184

Jutro rano będę na budowie, więc wieczorem napiszę co i jak. 
W każdym razie jedna płyta przyklejona na porotrmie, a jedna na drewnianym stropie garażu :smile: .
Zobaczymy jak trzyma na deskach :smile: .
Ale dla lepszego porównania kupiłem trochę droższy klej pewnej firmy i też przykleję na porotermie i deskach co by mieć lepsze porównanie.

----------


## adkwapniewski

Na kleju w piance przyklejiłem do ściany z BK kawałek styro i całego pustaka BK 62x25x12 jednego i drugiego oderwać nie można. Klej tani Dencośtam. Jestem pod wrażeniem , tak sobie myślę że można cały dom na tym "wymurować"  :smile:

----------


## Konrad79

Klej w piance jest idealny praktycznie do wszystkiego
łapie się się blachy, dechy,osb,płyt GK itp - testowałem już na budowie (warto przeczytać na puszce)
A nie ryzykowałbym przyklejania styropianu np. na jaskółkach za pomocą tradycyjnego kleju
w skład którego wchodzi 70-90% upychacza typu popiół i piach

----------


## Konrad79

Cytując słowa wykonawców "Dobry klej do styropianu to taki, do którego można szuflę piachu wsypać
co by zaoszczędzić (...)" mój sąsiad tak zaoszczędza -co zostanie to do domu a przy dużej budowie...

----------


## Jan23

[QUOTE=Konrad79;5278982]Klej w piance jest idealny praktycznie do wszystkiego
łapie się się blachy, dechy,osb,płyt GK itp - testowałem już na budowie (warto przeczytać na puszce

to prawda !!!!

----------


## awo65

Witam,

ja też poproszę o namiar na firmę, od której kupowaliście.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Konrad79

Z tego co widzę nie opłaca się kupować u producenta cena Neo w graficie 0,031 to 190zł m3 przy zakupie 60m3
Przy tej cenie nie jest on aż tak atrakcyjny (nieznana marka) 
Od dwóch tygodni nikt z Neo mimo moich ponawianych maili nie potrafi mi podać namiarów gdzie 
mogę kupić ten styropian Pozostaje tylko przedstawiciel regionalny lub allegro

----------


## edgar184

Witam.
Trochę z opóźnieniem ale już opisuję co z klejem do styropianu neoklej.

Styropian grafitowy przyklejony do porotherma nie do oderwania.
Rozerwałem styropian ale go nie oderwałem, ani od ściany, ani styropianu od kleju.

Natomiast przyklejenie styropianu do stropu drewnianego również dało ciekawe rezultaty.
Styropian rozerwany, oskubany, a klej nie pościł ani desek ani styropianu  :smile: .
Tu grafika :
https://picasaweb.google.com/1045014...16897327188850

Jak dla mnie worek kleju za 12zł w 110% spełnia swoje wymagania.
Skoro nie widać różnicy, to po co przepłacać  :smile: .

Link nie działa, spróbuję to jakoś zamieścić.

Teraz powinno działać.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...2736720/albums

----------


## zieli

> Witam.
> Trochę z opóźnieniem ale już opisuję co z klejem do styropianu neoklej.
> 
> Styropian grafitowy przyklejony do porotherma nie do oderwania.
> Rozerwałem styropian ale go nie oderwałem, ani od ściany, ani styropianu od kleju.
> 
> Natomiast przyklejenie styropianu do stropu drewnianego również dało ciekawe rezultaty.
> Styropian rozerwany, oskubany, a klej nie pościł ani desek ani styropianu .
> Tu grafika :
> ...


 z tym linkiem to coś nie teges nie działa :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam.
> Trochę z opóźnieniem ale już opisuję co z klejem do styropianu neoklej.
> 
> Styropian grafitowy przyklejony do porotherma nie do oderwania.
> Rozerwałem styropian ale go nie oderwałem, ani od ściany, ani styropianu od kleju.
> 
> Natomiast przyklejenie styropianu do stropu drewnianego również dało ciekawe rezultaty.
> Styropian rozerwany, oskubany, a klej nie pościł ani desek ani styropianu .
> Tu grafika :
> ...


wynik obiecujacy  :smile:  moze rzeczywiscie tak jest. Twoje badanie pokazuje przyczepnosc do podloza mineralnego i EPS grafitowego w warunkach budowy po 4-5dniach od polozenia kleju. Wynik poki co zadowalajacy. Jest male ale jeszcze... czy to nie ulegnie zmianie po cyklach zamarzania rozmarzania, a takie w pewnych miejscach nastapia.

----------


## edgar184

> wynik obiecujacy  moze rzeczywiscie tak jest. Twoje badanie pokazuje przyczepnosc do podloza mineralnego i EPS grafitowego w warunkach budowy po 4-5dniach od polozenia kleju. Wynik poki co zadowalajacy. Jest male ale jeszcze... czy to nie ulegnie zmianie po cyklach zamarzania rozmarzania, a takie w pewnych miejscach nastapia.


Ok, ale tak to mógłbym każdy klej testować, i się zastanawiać czy po 10 latach nie odpadnie.
Jak dla mnie to klej jest ok :smile:  plus 2 kołki na płytę i wsio w temacie.

----------


## paragon

A nie wiecie czy w ofercie jest  grafitowy frezowany grubość 15- 16 cm

----------


## Marlid

jest. ja kupiłem 15 frezowaną

----------


## Konrad79

> A nie wiecie czy w ofercie jest  grafitowy frezowany grubość 15- 16 cm


Jeżeli zamawiasz styropian na cały dom to nie ma problemu - docinany jest skokowo co 1cm i wedle życzenia
ale z dokupieniem jednej paczki frezowanej np. 15cm może być już później problem (...)

----------


## mrmeX

Ja już mam przyklejony styropian na ścianie ( na razie pod podbitkę) Rzeczywiście styropian prosty nie ma problemu z klejeniem. 
Na tym forum przeczytałem, że warto płyty na łączeniu łączyć za pomocą pianki niskoprężnej tak w sumie robiłem i mam wrażenie, że właśnie poprzez takie działanie pojawiały się szczeliny około 1-2mm między płytami. Pewnie gdybym nie nie stosował pianki lepiej by to pasowało. Z drugiej strony podobno szczeliny do 2mm można olać. Co sądzicie o dodatkowym klejeniu boków płyt styropianów czy to daje jakiś dobry efekt?

----------


## surgi22

Steropian nigdy nie jest idelnie do 1mm dopasowany ( wielkośći płyt, minimalne róznice na rogach ) stad drobne szcczeliny do 1-2 mm są trudne do unikniecia, dlatego jeżeli chcesz je zlikwidować mozna użyc pianki.
Czym chciałbyś kleić boki płyt ?

----------


## pado

Bez pianki raczej trudno się obejść przy ocieplaniu styropianem.

----------


## surgi22

Serio ? ?

----------


## pado

Z kumplem  ocieplaliśmy dom  - ściany były  równe  , ale stosując zwykły styropian pianka montażawa niskoprężna była przydatna . więc Serio - warto !

----------


## surgi22

OK, OK  pado nie podniecaj się jakbyś zerknał i przeczytał ze zrozumieniem to co napisane jest 3 posty wyżej to wyczułbyś ironię mojego ,,serio ''.

----------


## michalgwo

Witam, przymierzam się do kupna styropianu do ocieplenia domu, będę potrzebował ok 60-65 m3 towaru, ceną przyciągnęła mnie firma neotherm, trochę byłem sceptycznie nastawiony, jednak po przeczytaniu opinii tutaj coraz bardziej skłaniam się do zakupu. Mieszkam w Krakowie, wielokrotnie tutaj padały prośby o podanie konkretnych namiarów na dystrybutorów, również dołączam się do prośby * i bardzo proszę żeby ktoś życzliwy podesłał mi strone, adres czy telefon*  z góry wielkie dzięki! Wiadomo, każda złotówka się liczy  :wink: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## pado

> OK, OK pado nie podniecaj się jakbyś zerknał i przeczytał ze zrozumieniem to co napisane jest 3 posty wyżej to wyczułbyś ironię mojego ,,serio ''.


No problema.

----------


## PJ_w_Tataraku

Witam, ja też bardzo proszę o kontakt do dystrybutora  :smile:  Ciekawa alternatywa dla Termoorganiki czy Austrothermu.

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Witam.
Również podłączam się z prośba o namiar od tego gościa z Krakowa, myślę o Neotherm 031.
Dzięki i pozdrawiam,
Jarek

----------


## Konrad79

Ja przeciwnie zostałem zniechęcony do styropianu Neotherm po tym jak podnieśli ceny 
śledzę grafit031 od 160zł m2 chciałem kupić za 174 a teraz cena 186zł i rośnie- nie jest ona już tak atrakcyjna
Dlatego wolę dopłacić do firmowego w skali całego domu to wydatek max 500-1000zł (Knauf, Swisspor cena do 200zł czy Austrotherm, Termoorganika 210zł) 
Czekam na wycenę Swisspor i myślę że zmieszcze się w 200zł z frezem

----------


## borut

Faktycznie w tej cenie znacznie traci na atrakcyjności...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

W lokalnym Obi jest klej neotherm do styro po 12 i do siatki po 15zł za 25kg. 
Neotherm coś zmienił. Opakowania kleju różnią sie od tych które były dostępne jeszcze miesiąc temu. O co chodzi?

----------


## paderewsku

witam. może podzielę się swoimi uwagami gdyż jestem już po zabiegu zakupu styropianu Neofasada super 15cm. kupiłem 33m3 tego produktu. Co do jakości wydaje się zupełnie przyzwoity. przed zakupem kupiłem po paczce: Genderka, Icopal, Neotherm, Knauf i jeszcze miałem z chyba już nie istniejącej firmy Styropol wszystkie z Lambda 0,040. Zważyłem każdą paczkę aby trochę się zorientować ile styropianu jest w styropianie. Neotherm nie odstępował od Knaufa, chodź każdemu z tych styropianów było daleko do dawnego FS15, czyli nie ważyły 15kg/1m3. Genderka była nieco lżejsza, Knauf podobny, Icopal strasznie lekki. Wyniki:
Genderka 3,3kg/paczkę
Icopal 3,1kg/paczkę
Neotherm 3,7kg/paczkę
Styropol 4,4kg/paczkę !!!
Knauf nie pamiętam, ale nieźle.
Generalnie płyty po zbadaniu liniałem proste, max 4mm odchyłki od płaskości, 2 górne z paczki.
Twardość podobna we wszystkich oprócz Icopal- strasznie miękki.
Najbardziej solidny wydawał się Styropol, ale nie mogłem znaleźć żadnej informacji w necie o tej firmie, mimo że parę paczek kupowałem w zeszłym roku. 
Neotherm jest jedyny który deklarował odchylenie od płaskości 5mm w karcie technologicznej dostępnej na ich stronie, Thermoorganika, Knauf deklarują 10mm. 
Tyle pochwał teraz zakup.
Ilość 33m3 zamówiłem w dużej hurtowni w okolicach łodzi, przedpłata 100%, z tym że gdzie bym nie spytał to takiej przedpłaty żądano, gdyż towar będzie jechał prosto z fabryki. Ogólnie ciężko jest kupić 15cm ze skłądu, raczej nikt go nie trzyma, ja znalazłem tylko na jednym składzie 17m3 genderki.
Termin realizacji około tygodnia. 
I tu zaczęły się schody. Komunikował się ze mną handlowiec z neothermu odnośnie dostawy. Z tygodnia zrobiło się dwa, gdyby po tych dwóch tygodniach styropian dotarł, ok, jednak przedstawiciel nie był w stanie podać konkretnego terminu dostawy. Rozmowy telefoniczne bardzo nieprzyjemne i nie poważne. Po 2,5 tygodnia styropian nie przyjeżdżał z powodu "bo inny klijent z Pańskiej okolicy zadzwonił że zamówiony styropian jeszcze nie jest mu potrzebny, a w tej cenie to Pan chyba sobie nie wyobraża że będę specjalnie dla Pana gonił samochód" . W środę otrzymałem informację iż w czwartek otrzymam informację czy w piątek styropian dojedzie. W czwartek na telefon się nie doczekałem, za to w piątek będąc w pracy 40km od budowy otrzymałem telefon iż samochód będzie za 30min pod bramą, i proszę zorganizować rozładunek  :Smile: 
Ot takie przygody...
Podsumowując: towar raczej ok, termin realizacji z tygodnia zrobiło się prawie trzy, sposób obsługi klijenta bardzo oryginalny w obecnych czasach.....

----------


## Radiowiec

I ja mam teraz dylemat. Potrzebuję 34m3 styropianu fasadowego, na pewno będzie grafit 15cm. Na podłogę kupiłem Swisspora Lambda 10cm i wszystko ok. Cenowo jednak jest różnica - Swisspor fasada 199 zł a Neotherm 185. Wplątał mi się jeszcze Genderka 032 za 188 zł. I co tu wybrać? Różnica między swissporem a neothermem na całej elewacji nieco ponad 500 złotych. Warto ryzykować? 

I jeszcze pytanie o klej - na co kleiliście swój styropian grafitowy? 

Pozdrowienia

----------


## tomek4

> Podsumowując: towar raczej ok, termin realizacji z tygodnia zrobiło się prawie trzy, sposób obsługi klijenta bardzo oryginalny w obecnych czasach.....


Cóż... szukałem swego czasu także styropianu, ale interesował mnie ten ich sprytny parametr Lambda RTQ, bo podają na opakowaniu chyba ze 4 Lambdy (d, min, max, rtq) ... napisałem do nich mejla pół roku temu z zapytaniem. Odpowiedzi nigdy nie dostałem.

Mogę domyślać się tylko, że 10 tyś zł w tą czy w tą to dla takiej firmy drobne, a dobre praktyki to dopiero będą wdrażać razem z ISO.

----------


## Radiowiec

Ja ostatecznie nie zaryzykowałem i zamówiłem już Swisspora Lambda 15cm bez frezu za 199 zł. Będzie dziś na budowie.

----------


## zieli

> Cóż... szukałem swego czasu także styropianu, ale interesował mnie ten ich sprytny parametr Lambda RTQ, bo podają na opakowaniu chyba ze 4 Lambdy (d, min, max, rtq) ... napisałem do nich mejla pół roku temu z zapytaniem. Odpowiedzi nigdy nie dostałem.
> 
> Mogę domyślać się tylko, że 10 tyś zł w tą czy w tą to dla takiej firmy drobne, a dobre praktyki to dopiero będą wdrażać razem z ISO.


a ja napisałem do przedstawiciela regionalnego i odpowiedz miałem w ciągu jednego dnia
co prawda pytałem o coś innego

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Kupiłem worek kleju Neotherm z Obi za 12 złoty.
Do zestawu dołączyłem klej produkowany dla PSB oraz worek do styro i siatki z Atlasu. Po 5 kawałków 5cm styro na każdy klej i do silikatu.
Klej Neotherm z Obi: bardzo słabo trzyma. Nie ma znaczenia czy zrywam  gwałtownym ruchem, czy delikatnie. Nie polecam.
PSB po 2 dniach od przyklejenia także nie zachwycał. Po 4 dniach jest już przyzwoicie, ale nadal gorzej od Atlasu. Dziś będzie 12 dni od wykonania próbek i robię ostateczny test.
Ceny: 
-Neotherm z Obi po 12,5zł z transportem
-PSB 14zł z transportem
-Atlas do styro i siatki 17,5zł z transportem

----------


## bitter

Ktoś jeszcze testuje ten styropian?

----------


## malux20

nie  kombinujcie z klejami  brać porzadne  zbrojone włóknem

----------


## bitter

malux piszesz o kręconych w wiadrze rozumiem? Nie będziesz brał kleju w piance?

----------


## malux20

ja powoli tynki kładę

----------


## paderewsku

wydaje mi się że dużo mniejszym ryzykiem jest zakup mniej renomowanego styropianu niż nie wiadomo jakiego kleju. Styropian Neotherm Super 0,040 kupił bym drugi raz raczej na pewno, tym bardziej że zbrakło mi parę paczek i braki uzupełniłem Austrothermem 0,040. Różnica niewielka, troszkę moze drobniejszy granulat na korzyść Austrothermu, ale 134zł za m3, a 160 to jest pewna suma. Co do klejów zdecydowałem się na kompletny system WEBER, czyli KS 112 do styropianu klejonego na ramki, do tego kołki z metalowym trzpieniem, do siatki KS 122 + Siatka żółta+ grunt + tynk silikonowy TD 341. Na podmurówkę tynk mozaikowy również tego producenta. widziałem u mnie na ulicy jak kompletne ocieplenie zwinęło się jak dywan ze ściany, razem se styropianem i elewacją. Na pewno nie widziałem tam kołków, moze to było przyczyną?, w każdym bądź razie kleje chyba warto kupić markowe.

----------


## Xerses

Odnośnie firmy neotherm , nie miałem z nimi doświadczenia ale gdy kupowałem niedawno styropian w każdej , absolutnie każdej hurtowni która sprzedawała kilku producentów styropianu (a często się niestety zdaża że hurtownia sprzedaje tylko jeden produkt i tenże chwali) odradzano mi neotherm. Głównie z powudu braku jakości i parametrów w stosunku do deklaracji producenta. Ja kupiłem Genderke 032 grafitowy i wydaje sie być w porządku - bynajmniej twardość i równość płyt jest widoczna. Za to ni epolecam styropianu z Kępna - kupiłem niestety takowy na podłogę (w zasadzie przez przypadek - kupiłem styropian na podłoge bez zapytania jakiej firmy sprzedają mój błąd!) i był masakryczny. Miękki po kilku przejściach się po prostu zeszmacił, i w wielu paczkach były cholernie nierówne płyty - na 5 cm potrafiły być garby do 7 mm !!!  Brakło mi kilka płyt i dokupiłem z Termoorganiki - nie ma porównania - co prawda cena większa ale jakość zajebista.

----------


## paderewsku

hmm, opinie już mają to do siebie że bywają różne, tak jest było i będzie  :Smile:  moją pozytywną opinie oparłem na obserwacjach swoich jak i "fachowca" który mi robił elewację a który pracuje najczęściej Austrothermem. Może ktoś się podzieli jeszcze kto już przerabiał neotherm? Co do styropianu z kępna, faktycznie nie polecam, jest tani to fakt, ale w porównaniu do markowych produktów to jest przepaść, kupiłem paczkę i waga była chyba o prawie 0,5kg niższa niż markowa konkurencja, granulki bardzo duże i niepozbijane. Styropian miękki i bardzo łatwo się wykrusza. Jeśli mogę się podzielić negatywnymi opiniami to tak samo blado wygląda Icopal. To jest duża wytwórnia, a jakość jak Kępno. Naprawde polecam przed podjęciem decyzji kupić po paczce kilku producentów i dokonać wyboru. Nawet mało wprawiony amator jak ja widział różnicę, mozna się podeprzeć opinią "fachowca" który będzie nam robił elewację, niech pomaca, podpowie. Nie zawsze "fachowiec" jest na procencie u sprzedawcy i nie koniecznie będzie negował nasz wstępny wybór.

----------


## Xerses

> hmm, opinie już mają to do siebie że bywają różne, tak jest było i będzie  moją pozytywną opinie oparłem na obserwacjach swoich jak i "fachowca" który mi robił elewację a który pracuje najczęściej Austrothermem. Może ktoś się podzieli jeszcze kto już przerabiał neotherm? Co do styropianu z kępna, faktycznie nie polecam, jest tani to fakt, ale w porównaniu do markowych produktów to jest przepaść, kupiłem paczkę i waga była chyba o prawie 0,5kg niższa niż markowa konkurencja, granulki bardzo duże i niepozbijane. Styropian miękki i bardzo łatwo się wykrusza. Jeśli mogę się podzielić negatywnymi opiniami to tak samo blado wygląda Icopal. To jest duża wytwórnia, a jakość jak Kępno. Naprawde polecam przed podjęciem decyzji kupić po paczce kilku producentów i dokonać wyboru. Nawet mało wprawiony amator jak ja widział różnicę, mozna się podeprzeć opinią "fachowca" który będzie nam robił elewację, niech pomaca, podpowie. Nie zawsze "fachowiec" jest na procencie u sprzedawcy i nie koniecznie będzie negował nasz wstępny wybór.


Oczywiście że tak. Nawet dobremu producentowi potknie się czasami noga. Nie mniej jednak w budownictwie są rzeczy na których można zaoszczędzić- bo potem je wymienisz bez większego problemu - i są takie na których nie warto oszczedzać - bo remont pochłonie ogromne pieniądze :smile:  Ocieplenie i dachu i  z zewnątrz do tych drugich należy  :smile:  Zarówno klej jak i styropian-wełna- powinny byc sprawdzonego producenta - niekoniecznie najdroższego - ale sprawdzonego. To tak troche jak z kiełbasą - można kupić za 9 zł i za 18 zł/kg......... tej za 9 zł na grila nie położysz  :big grin:

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Ktoś jeszcze testuje ten styropian?


Kupiłeś już jakiś ? Jeśli neotherm to napisz opinie a najlepiej zdjęcia wklej.

----------


## karoka65

Również jestem ciekaw opinii, w tym roku mam zamiar docieplać.

----------


## pawko_

Byłem u znajomego w hurtowni, powiedział, że Neotherm biorą głównie firmy developerskie, cena 162 zł brutto za 033, za 031 172,20 zł. Tak na prawdę nie wiadomo jaki w rzeczywistości jest ten współczynnik w/w styropianu. Miałem kupować Neotherm, ale w ostatniej chwili zrezygnowałem i zamówiłem w dniu dzisiejszym Termo Organike współczynnik deklarowany 032, średni współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła, uzyskiwany w Laboratoriach (w średniej temp. 10 stopni C, w warunkach suchych) wynosi 030. Także fajnie to wygląda i ponoć to nie ściema  :smile:  Cena za m3 w/w styropianu 181 zł brutto. Także na 21 m3 około 400 zł różnicy.

P.S Dodam jeszcze, że ponoć mają lada moment styropiany drożeć, więc nie ma co zwlekać.

----------


## cysiokysio

od 01.06 miały zdrożeć tekże już po ptokach. Ja miałem zamówiony frezowany neotherm 15 0,040 ale czekałem miesiąc i się niedoczekałem (wina hurtowni) no i jeżdząc po składach w okolicy miałem do wyboru: Kępno, StyropJan, swisspor(0,044 droższy od neo o 30pln więc o 0.040 wcale juz nie pytałęm) Icopal i Knauf. Myślę sobie Knauf całkiem duża firma więc powinno być spoko, więc zamówiłem. No i przyjechał w sobotę o ile na podłogę jest sopko (tardy i itd) to do fasady nie jestem przekonany, jakiś taki miękki "futrzaty" i mam spore obawy co do niego, kurde a mogłem go pomacać przed kupnem.

----------


## Xerses

> Byłem u znajomego w hurtowni, powiedział, że Neotherm biorą głównie firmy developerskie, cena 162 zł brutto za 033, za 031 172,20 zł. Tak na prawdę nie wiadomo jaki w rzeczywistości jest ten współczynnik w/w styropianu. Miałem kupować Neotherm, ale w ostatniej chwili zrezygnowałem i zamówiłem w dniu dzisiejszym Termo Organike współczynnik deklarowany 032, średni współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła, uzyskiwany w Laboratoriach (w średniej temp. 10 stopni C, w warunkach suchych) wynosi 030. Także fajnie to wygląda i ponoć to nie ściema  Cena za m3 w/w styropianu 181 zł brutto. Także na 21 m3 około 400 zł różnicy.
> P.S Dodam jeszcze, że ponoć mają lada moment styropiany drożeć, więc nie ma co zwlekać.


Prawda. Jak pisałem wczesniej lepiej kupic w miare sprawdzonego producenta. - bo na tych parametrach mniejsi producenci zakłamują rzeczywistość (neotherm, kepno - takie opinie panują wśród hurtowników) Nie wiem gdzie znalazłeś 181 brutto/m3 ale fajnie  :smile:

----------


## pawko_

181 zł brutto, ale bez faktury  :smile:  także cena chyba normalna

----------


## Xerses

> 181 zł brutto, ale bez faktury  także cena chyba normalna


No tak , bez faktury to się zgodze :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

Taa na jesien beda drozec, zwlaszcza, ze cala budowlanka za chwile dostanie zadyszki  :smile: 

Co do tego styro za jakis czas bede sam wybieral to i o niego zachacze, natomiast co do opinii na skladach budowlanych, to biora sie przede wszystkim z tego, co im sie bardziej oplaca sprzedawac, a wy to wszystko lykacie jak swieze buleczki  :big tongue: . Tylko szaleniec poecilby najtanszy asortyment z byle jaim narzutem zamiast drozszego z wiekszym. Akurat ja u siebie naocznie przekonalem sie, ze austrotem to jest mercedes w porownaniu z termoorganika, no ale ten drugi ma taki marketing, ze jak ktos na niego zle slowo powie to najlepiej jakby zamilkl na wieki.

pozdrawiam i polecam szukac oszczednosci po wykonaniu stanu deweloperskiego, bedziecie spac spokojniej  :big tongue:

----------


## pawko_

Akurat to rodzina mojej żony czyli człowiek, który sprzedaje mi styropian, nie ma interesu w tym żeby mi na siłę coś wepchnąć. Poza tym jest to zbyt duża hurtownia żebym dla nich coś znaczył ze swoimi śmiesznymi 20m3.

----------


## mar1982kaz

ja ocieplałem grafitowym austrothermem (pasywna fasada), i mam mieszane uczucia...płyty twarde ale trochę "zwichrowane" i powyginane w łuk, dodatkowo po przylepieniu wszystkie się skurczyły i powstaly szczeliny które musiałem zapiankować, wiem że styropian musi minimum 3 miesiące odleżeć i tak też było bo data pakowania styropianu była sprzed paru miesięcy, no chyba że jakiegoś "wałka" zrobili co jest bardzo możliwe. Fundamenty ocieplałem xps-em austrothermu i ten był bardzo równy, ale też się skurczył i to o wiele mocniej niż ten fasadowy. Nie wiem jaka jest jakość u innych producentów ale ja drugi raz bym nie brał austrothermu. Ocieplałem swój domek sam więc szło dość wolno i zdążyłem w porę zauważyć że się kurczy i trzeba będzie piankować, ponad to kleiłem w dwóch warstwach więc o mostkach termicznych mogę zapomnieć ale gdyby robiła mi to szybka ekipa i kładli by jedną warstwę to po zaciągnięciu klejem nic by nie zauważyli i miałbym pełno szczelin.

----------


## lolek30

Ja kładłem Neotherm 031 w grubości 20cm i nie było żadnego problemu. Jakieś minimalne odchyłki były ale bardzo niewielkie i ekipa nie nażekała. Jedną z zalet tego grafitowego neotherma jest to, że można go fajnie ciąć na ploterze , jak dokupiłęm w innej grubości grafitowego Austrotherma to praktycznie nie dało się go uciąc na ploterze.

----------


## adkwapniewski

@lolek30

Możesz podesłać na priv gdzie kupowałeś ?

----------


## karoka65

W ostatnią sobotę kleiłem z kolegą 15cm z Kępna (039), krzywy.
W tą sobotę termoorganika 10cm (032) niby fajny, dużo twardszy ale też krzywy, płyty "śmigła" szły na docinki albo na połówki żeby nie było brzuchów na ścianach.

----------


## Xerses

> W ostatnią sobotę kleiłem z kolegą 15cm z Kępna (039), krzywy.
> W tą sobotę termoorganika 10cm (032) niby fajny, dużo twardszy ale też krzywy, płyty "śmigła" szły na docinki albo na połówki żeby nie było brzuchów na ścianach.


Hehhe no mówiłem że kepno krzywe  :smile:

----------


## minki

no to sumując, jakie macie wrażenia po Neothermie? Sam jestem ciekaw, czy warto w to inwestować, czy może lepiej kupić zimniejszy styropian, ale bardziej renomowanej firmy?

----------


## miniek15

No i ocieplanie zakończone!
Ekipa w liczbie 4 osoby pracowała równe 10 dni (około 200 m2) bez koloru.
Styropian 12 cm 031 frezowany, klejony w ramkę i dodatkowo placki w środku (klej KREISEL 210 i 220).
Piankowałem każdy arkusz dookoła nawet najmniejsze szczeliny.
Opinia na koniec jeśli chodzi o styro bardzo pozytywna. Oczywiście trafiło się kilka arkuszy powichrowanych ale poszły na docinki i nie był żadnych problemów.
Płaciłem 175 zł za 031 frezowany. Dla porównania AUSTROTHERM 033 (tylko taki mieli na składzie) bez fraza 210 zł.
Różnica w cenie dosyć widoczna, różnica w jakości praktycznie żadna.
Jak nie ma różnicy to po co przepłacać.
Aha! Styro przywieźli prosto z fabryki w Myszkowie.
POLECAM

----------


## pawko_

Nie wiem czy taka niewidoczna. U mnie pracownicy tyle tarek  zjechali na termoorganice platinum ze glowa boli. Przecierali od wewnatrz i pozniej na zewnatrz. Przeklinali ze duzo roboty poniewaz inne styro mozna " sama reka przecierac" i polecali mi kupic tanszy styro poniewaz mieliby mniej roboty. Z klejeniem poszlo szybko 6 ludzi 2 dni klejenia 200 metrow, kleili na wianuszek i w srodku pelno plackow. Nie kolkowali na moje zyczenie.

----------


## miniek15

nie wiem jak jest z termoorgraniką  ale neotherm naprawdę był OK!
Jak pisałem oczywiście trafiały się "kołyski" ale naprawdę niedużo i poszły na docinki.
Co do kołkowania to ja też miałem nie kołować ale ostatecznie poszły dwa na arkusz.
Doszedłem do wniosku że to nowy budynek który może jeszcze "siadać" i trochę się bałem dlatego dla spokojności sumienia było kołkowane. 
Nie wiem na jakim styro pracowali twoi fachowcy wcześniej ale skoro twierdzą że można było go przecierać samymi rękami to to dopiero była kicha (musiał być miękki jak wata).

----------


## miniek15

flutebox
A z ciekawości ilo ci poszło kleju na te 200 m2?
Bo u mnie 80 worów w sumie do klejenia styro i siatki.

----------


## pawko_

Ok. 1700 kg czyli ok. 70 worków. Styro i siatkę kleili na klej uniwersalny czyli ten do siatki na moje życzenie.

----------


## szymas

Ja również zakupiłem Neotherm neografit grubość 10cm lambda 031. Na białych karteczkach data 12-08-13 11:56 (różne godziny?). Nie wiem jak to rozszyfrować, czy on nie jest za świeży, żeby go kleić? Na folii, w którą jest owiniętych: PL 192 01 2011 na innych foliach 23 01 2011

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja również zakupiłem Neotherm neografit grubość 10cm lambda 031. Na białych karteczkach data 12-08-13 11:56 (różne godziny?). Nie wiem jak to rozszyfrować, czy on nie jest za świeży, żeby go kleić? Na folii, w którą jest owiniętych: PL 192 01 2011 na innych foliach 23 01 2011


a co Ci da rozszyfrowanie tego?
nawet jak nie byl sezonowany to co teraz zrobisz? 13 sierpnia zostal pociety i spakowany.... i tak nie wiesz kiedy byl spieniony w blok.

----------


## szymas

Jak dzwoniłem, to pani mówiła, że mają odpowiednio sezonowany :yes:  Ciekawe jak to będzie z tym lambda 031, czy to tylko na papierze takie właściwości ma. Co do samych płyt to są ok, proste, frez dokładny. Przy docinaniu nie prószy jak biały. Kleiłem na Caparola 190, powierzchni płyt nie przycierałem dla lepszej przyczepności, dobrze trzyma się ściany. Pozdrawiam fightera i dziękuję  za pomoc w zakupie materiału.

----------


## fighter1983

szczerze mowiac jestem w stanie uwierzyc ze styropian sezonowany na elewacje mozna kupic przez 3 miesiace w roku. od stycznia do marca.... pozniej jest spora szansa na to, ze dostaniemy jeszcze cieply. dzieki za pozdr. rowniez pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## miniek15

Dlatego najlepiej zakupić styro troszke wcześniej (jeśli jest gdzie go złożyć).
Niech poleżakuje ze dwa miesiące, wtedy mamy pewność że nie zacznie się kurczyć na ścianie.

----------


## Kopern

Wiele się nauczyłem czytając fora gdzie ludzie dzielą się swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem.
Chciałbym się zrewanżować.
Rzecz dotyczy sezonowania styropianu.
Proces polega na odparowaniu resztek rozpuszczalnika pozostałego w styropianie po sezonowaniu fabrycznym w kostce.
Pocięty w płyty i szczelnie opasany folią styropian resztki rozpuszczalnika odparowuje tylko dwoma najkrótszymi bokami o najmniejszej powierzchni.
Dopiero po rozpakowaniu ( i niestety położeniu na ścianę) zostają odsłonięte boki o największej powierzchni i dopiero teraz resztki rozpuszczalnika dostają możliwość dość szybkiego odparowania.
Powstaje problem o którym pisze jeden z przedmówców który sam powoli układał styropian i zanim skończył między płytami położonymi wcześniej powstały szpary, ponieważ styropian wysychając zmniejszył swój rozmiar jak suszone jabłko pokrojone w plasterki.
Problemu tego nie zauważą ci którzy zlecą ocieplenie firmie która położy styropian a na nim elewację w takim tempie że szpary nie zdążą powstać.
Ale to nie znaczy że nie powstaną później, powstaną na pewno, bo ze styropianu odparują resztki lotnego rozpuszczalnika i nie ma siły która powstrzymałaby płytę przed skurczeniem się.
Rzecz jest groźna z dwu powodów
1 - powstaną szpary pełniące rolę mostków cieplnych
2- nastąpi zerwanie wiązań kleju w pobliżu krańców płyty gdzie przesów wzdłużny podczas kurczenia  jest największy.
Dlatego warto poświęcić dniówkę, rozpakować styropian i ułożyć na równym podłożu, w wietrzonym pomieszczeniu, tak jak kiedyś dzieci układały studnię z zapałek, ważne jest żeby był ułożony pionowo w  równych stosach krzyżowo warstwa na warstwie z co najmniej centymetrowym odstępem między płytami.
Nie wolno rozrzucić płyt luzem bo się pokrzywią i po wyschnięciu utrwalą swój krzywy kształt.
Tak ułożony styropian w ciągu tygodnia wysezonuje się lepiej niż ściśnięty folią w opakowaniu w ciągu pół roku.
Tempo sezonowania jest zależne od grubości płyt, im grubsze płyty tym dłużej będą wysychać.
Sprawdzić czy już można go kłaść na ścianę jest bardzo łatwo, dopóki w  pomieszczeniu czuję się zapach rozpuszczalnika nie powinien być kładziony, bo sam styropian nie ma żadnego zapachu.

Pozdrawiam walczących z budowlaną materią.

----------


## WiesiuS

Kolega powyżej wszystko opisał rzeczowo , dodam tylko że kaażdy producent styropianów jest zobowiązany do: najpierw wysezonowania pełnego a następnie cięcie jego w plastry. W żeczywistości jest na odwrót, najpierw tną a potem w transporcie i w magazynach hurtowni jest sezonowany. Po rozpakowaniu zdarzenie ma miejsce takie jak przedmówca opisywał.

----------


## tomx_krk

Mogę potwierdzić, że grafitowy styro Neotherm (fabryka Myszków) jest w porządku, jest fajny, zbity, dobrze się docinało, równy. Miałem też trochę Termoorganiki Platinum i nie zauważyłem jakiejś istotnej różnicy.
Brałem 15cm, podobnie jak kilka osób również na południu Krakowa  :smile: 

Natomiast jeśli chodzi o klejenie grafitowego styro już na dzień dobry mnie sprowadziło na ziemię - po przyklejeniu połowy wysokości ściany jakimś pierwszym z brzegu klejem do styro na następny dzień cały styro w formie ścianki (6x2m) mi odlazł od ściany, prawie by się przewróciła  :smile: 
Rozejrzałem się po forum i okazało się, że do grafitu nadają się jedynie kleje o podwyższonej przyczepności lub klej w piance.

Jako, że po tym doświadczeniu wizja śmigania z ciężkimi wiadrami już mi się nie uśmiechała zdecydowałem, że robię pianką.

Miałem możliwość przetestowania kilku pianek, które były dostępne na All:
- INSTA STIK reklamowana jako super wydajna - dla mnie kicha, słabe ciśnienie w puszkach, myślę że w połowie zawartości już leciało ledwo co a na dodatek mega rozszerzalność - odpychało styro od ściany tak, że szkoda gadać. Reklamowane 15m2 z puszki to bajkopisarstwo. Kosztowała dużo nerwów i straty czasu
- RAWL - mało wydajny, długo wiąże, spora rozszerzalność - odpycha styro od muru, szkoda kasy.
- TYTAN - nie przekonał mnie tym bardziej, że 2 puszki do wyrzucenia z braku ciśnienia, wiąże niezbyt szybko no i kosztuje sporo.

Trafiłem w końcu na piankę ILLBRUCK i dla mnie okazała się dla idealna - szybko wiąże, trzyma swój wymiar spoiny, nie odpycha styro od ściany, akceptowalna dla mnie cena, wydajność ok. 8m2 przy ok. 1 cm grubości. Dla mnie same zalety.

Teraz widzę, że dużo więcej pojawiło się pianek do styro ale ich już nie miałem okazji sprawdzić.
Jeśli ktoś przymierza się do klejenia grafitu na piance to Illbruck polecam przetestować - dla mnie optymalny, również pianki mają rewelacyjne.

Aha, no i wspomniane kurczenie styro na ścianie też mnie dotknęło - na szczęście nie miałem szybkiego tempa pracy więc część szpar udało mi się zapiankować przed położeniem siatki - ale niestety nie wszystkie   :sad:

----------


## fenix2

> Mogę potwierdzić, że grafitowy styro Neotherm (fabryka Myszków) jest w porządku, jest fajny, zbity, dobrze się docinało, równy. 
> ...
> - TYTAN - nie przekonał mnie tym bardziej, że 2 puszki do wyrzucenia z braku ciśnienia, wiąże niezbyt szybko no i kosztuje sporo.
> 
> T....


U kogo kupowałeś styropian? Bezpośrednio z fabryki czy jacyś pośrednicy?
Ja akurat stosowałem piankę tytan i powiem że dla mnie OK. Zużyłem jak do tej pory z 30 puszek i wszystkie dobre.

----------


## tomx_krk

Styropian brałem od pośrednika. Nie było u mnie opcji na fabrykę, bo nie mam gdzie tego składować i brałem kilka mniejszych porcji.

Jeśli chodzi o Tytan to gdybym nie miał porównania z Illbruck to mógłbym powiedzieć, że jest dobra  :smile: 
Miałem na próbę 12 puszek Tytana z tego 2 do wyrzucenia jak wspomniałem.
Natomiast pozostałe wspomniane 2 marki pianek kupionych na Allegro to całkowita klapa, można się było zniechęcić do klejenia pianką a jest to bardzo szybkie i wygodne i nie trzymam tony kleju na murze  :smile:

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## misiupl

To, że jeden styropian żółknie szybciej niż inny to zależy od składu polistyrenu. Prawdopodobnie producent oszczędza dodając kiepskiej jakości, bądź zbyt małej ilości stabilizatorów UV do mieszanki polistyrenu.

----------


## WiesiuS

> Styropian brałem od pośrednika. Nie było u mnie opcji na fabrykę, bo nie mam gdzie tego składować i brałem kilka mniejszych porcji.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o Tytan to gdybym nie miał porównania z Illbruck to mógłbym powiedzieć, że jest dobra 
> Miałem na próbę 12 puszek Tytana z tego 2 do wyrzucenia jak wspomniałem.
> Natomiast pozostałe wspomniane 2 marki pianek kupionych na Allegro to całkowita klapa, można się było zniechęcić do klejenia pianką a jest to bardzo szybkie i wygodne i nie trzymam tony kleju na murze


Nie no z tą toną to przesadziłeś, chyba że miałeś na myśli wieżowiec. Pianki są dobre do stosowania na w miarę równe powierzchnie, przy większych nierównościach zaprawy cementowo-klejowe radzą sobie lepiej. a obciążenie  nie jest powalające, dlaczego ?
Bo hektary kładzie się na zaprawach a jednostki na piankach. Sami wykonawcy weryfikują co im się lepiej opłaca i jest wygodniejsze, w sensie wykonawczym.

----------


## fenix2

> Miałem na próbę 12 puszek Tytana z tego 2 do wyrzucenia jak wspomniałem.


A termin przydatności tej piany się nie kończył/skończył? Trzeba na to uważać.
Tak jak wspomniałem ja zużyłem ze 30 i wszystkie OK.

----------


## tomx_krk

Termin przydatności Tytana był jeszcze aktualny. Od razu też dodam, że te 2 puszki bez ciśnienia nie dyskwalifikują w moich oczach Tytana, żebyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli. Każdemu się może zdarzyć.
Przy okazji Illbrucki w tym roku na wiosnę miałem przeterminowanych kilka puszek, których nie zużyłem w tamtym sezonie (kleiłem styro na raty ile dałem rady samemu), ciśnienia w puszcze były w porządku i próby wytrzymałości przeszły.

Z tym targaniem ton zaprawy na ścianę to oczywiście skrót myślowy  :smile:  Po mojej przygodzie z jakąś zaprawą, która nie trzymała grafitowego miałem porównanie ile trzeba się nadźwigać wiader a ile waży puszka pianki - przy bardzo podobnej wydajności i nabraniu wprawy w posługiwaniu się pianką teraz nie widzę innej opcji, biorąc pod uwagę stosunek ceny do wygody. Tylko teraz jeszcze wiem, że pianka też musi być przyzwoita żeby się przyjemnie pracowało  :smile:

----------


## rania

Miałam do czynienia ze styropianem podłogowym Neotherm 2cm. Kupiłam paczke gdy zabrakło Genderki. W stosunku do Genderki podłogowy Neotherm jest bardziej miękki, jakby mniej zbity. Gorzej się go tnie, bo ma większe kulki które łatwo odpadają wyszczerbiając powierzchnię cięcia. Ogólnie nie polecam.

----------


## WiesiuS

Tutaj akurat na podkłady termoizolacyjne niestety musi być odpowiednio utwardzony EPS lub XPS, nie każdy się nadaje. Skutek może się okazać z czasem w postaci pęknięć lub osiadania posadzki. Ale dlaczego tylko 2 cm, mało skuteczna grubość, tak jak nic.

----------


## rania

> Tutaj akurat na podkłady termoizolacyjne niestety musi być odpowiednio utwardzony EPS lub XPS, nie każdy się nadaje. Skutek może się okazać z czasem w postaci pęknięć lub osiadania posadzki. Ale dlaczego tylko 2 cm, mało skuteczna grubość, tak jak nic.


Spokojnie, w podłodze mam łącznie 32cm izolacji, 2cm to była tylko wierzchnia warstwa  :Smile:

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## fenix2

> Jaki styropian na podłoge pod ogrzewanie podłogowe? Z neotherm jest podłoga standard i premium? Czy standard wystarczy pod podłogówke i wylewki z miksokreta? Czy szukać innego styropianu?



Normalny styropian podłogowy wystarczy. Premium od standard rożni się współczynnikiem lambda.

----------


## Marcin i Agata

Podbijam temat. Jaka jest aktualnie cena neothermu grafitowego lambda 0,31 grubości 15cm frezowanego.

----------


## Julius

> Natomiast jeśli chodzi o klejenie grafitowego styro już na dzień dobry mnie sprowadziło na ziemię - po przyklejeniu połowy wysokości ściany jakimś pierwszym z brzegu klejem do styro na następny dzień cały styro w formie ścianki (6x2m) mi odlazł od ściany, prawie by się przewróciła 
> Rozejrzałem się po forum i okazało się, że do grafitu nadają się jedynie kleje o podwyższonej przyczepności lub klej w piance.
> 
> Jako, że po tym doświadczeniu wizja śmigania z ciężkimi wiadrami już mi się nie uśmiechała zdecydowałem, że robię pianką.


polecam do przeczytania artykuły nt czarnego styropianu
http://www.tynki.info.pl/krok-po-kro...ny-styropian-/
http://www.tynki.info.pl/krok-po-kro...pian-czesc-2-/

----------


## Abaddon

Witam
Na ocieplenie swojego domu kupowałem Neotherm grafitowy 15cm z frezem. Niestety nie polecam, płyty przetopione, krzywe. Za duża temperatura cięcia i dużo płyt z przetopieniami na frezach oraz całej powierzchni. Dużo później szlifowania aby to wyrównać.

----------


## EWBUD

a kiedy kupowałeś tego neotherma?

----------


## Abaddon

W tej chwili nie jestem w stanie dokładnie powiedzieć muszę sprawdzić ale wydaje mi się, że okolice września 2012. Dodam tylko, że oprócz frezowanej 15cm kupiłem 10cm bez frezu na cokół i tutaj nie mam zastrzeżeń.

----------


## EWBUD

w moim pytaniu chodziło mi tylko o to, czy w sezonie, czy w zimie.
W zimie powinien być ok, chociaż to tylko neotherm - chodzi o produkcję i "leżakowanie"  :smile:

----------


## kolibeer

Witam wszystkich. Kilka dni temu zakupiłem styropian Neotherm Neographite dach/podłoga 0,31 pod ogrzewanie podłogowe. Płyty grubości 4cm w dwóch warstwach na zakładkę. Niestety w mej opinii ten styropian nie nadaje się pod wylewki. Ugina się pod ciężarem ciała niczym gąbka. Porównałem go do fasady Austrothermu tez 0,31, bo taki pozostał  mi po ocieplaniu i stwierdzam,że fasada Austrothermu jest twardsza, niż dach/podłoga Neothermu. Dodatkowo ten drugi jest jakiś "luźny" - jak ktoś pisał wcześniej - kulki są większe i miękkie. Musiałem jednak położyć go i teraz drżę na myśl, co stanie się z wylewkami (7cm, a nad rurkami 4,5) . Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie z wylewką na tym styropianie?

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam wszystkich. Kilka dni temu zakupiłem styropian Neotherm Neographite dach/podłoga 0,31 pod ogrzewanie podłogowe. Płyty grubości 4cm w dwóch warstwach na zakładkę. Niestety w mej opinii ten styropian nie nadaje się pod wylewki. Ugina się pod ciężarem ciała niczym gąbka. Porównałem go do fasady Austrothermu tez 0,31, bo taki pozostał  mi po ocieplaniu i stwierdzam,że fasada Austrothermu jest twardsza, niż dach/podłoga Neothermu. Dodatkowo ten drugi jest jakiś "luźny" - jak ktoś pisał wcześniej - kulki są większe i miękkie. Musiałem jednak położyć go i teraz drżę na myśl, co stanie się z wylewkami (7cm, a nad rurkami 4,5) . Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie z wylewką na tym styropianie?



"luźny" mi to stwierdzenie skojarzyło się ze stolcem  :smile: 
To, że austrotherm w porównaniu do neothermu jest dużo, dużo lepszy to już wiadomo od dawna.
Przed następnymi zakupami zapraszam do wnikliwego czytania forum - wielu osobom pomogło uniknąć wielu błędów.
Na wylewkach nie znam się, ale wydaje mi się, że jakiejś tragedii być nie powinno.
Podejrzewam, że nie jesteś pierwszy i ostatni który zrobił/zrobi wylewki na tym styro.

----------


## kolibeer

> "luźny" mi to stwierdzenie skojarzyło się ze stolcem 
> To, że austrotherm w porównaniu do neothermu jest dużo, dużo lepszy to już wiadomo od dawna.
> Przed następnymi zakupami zapraszam do wnikliwego czytania forum - wielu osobom pomogło uniknąć wielu błędów.
> Na wylewkach nie znam się, ale wydaje mi się, że jakiejś tragedii być nie powinno.
> Podejrzewam, że nie jesteś pierwszy i ostatni który zrobił/zrobi wylewki na tym styro.


Niestety Austrotherm nie produkuje styropianu podłogowego o lambdzie 0,31 a dwa, to w sezonie zimowym nikt nie chce sprowadzić 8 m3 lepszego styropianu, bo na większości składów usłyszałem - "Panie -tego drogiego nikt nie kupuje, a minimum logistyczne 30m3 , pan weźmie 8m3 a co ja z reszta zrobię? W lecie to tak, codziennie styropian wozimy, ale teraz?"  Więc brałem co udało się załatwić. Co do czytania forum - właśnie ten wątek jest na ten temat, a odpowiedzi raczej nie pokrywają się z tym, co zauważyłem po zakupie. Oto np jedna z odpowiedzi :


> "U nas byl stosowany styropian firmy neotherm. Konkretnie byl to:
>  -Neographite Fasada 033
>  -Neoaqua Premium
>  -Neodach/Podłoga Premium albo Super(nie pamietam, ktory to byl)
>  -Neofasada Super
> 
>  Styropian bardzo dobrej jakosci, ekipa nie miala zadnych zastrzezen. Styropian tej firmy jest calkiem popularny na poludniu kraju. Nasz pochodzil z fabryki w Myszkowie. Stosowany byl z produktami Caparola."


Więc jak widać z lektury o tym konkretnym styropianie opinie są raczej pozytywne.

----------


## wropl

Mnie zastanawia jedno - nie tylko w kontekście NEOTHERMu grafitowego - jak się ma deklarowana lambda do zmierzonej, rzeczywistej? Wszystkie styro w kolorze szarym czy grafitowym niby 0,033-0,031, ale chciałbym zobaczyć wyniki badań (najlepiej niezależnej instytucji). Bo to co w deklaracji technicznej, to TYLKO deklaracja producenta (podana na jego odpowiedzialność)-nawet ITB tego nie weryfikuje-do aprobaty przepisują z deklaracji producenta. Może ktoś widział na stronie któregokolwiek producenta wyniki testów wykonanych przez niezależne instytucje (jak w przypadku U okien)?

Zaczynam skłaniać się w stronę dopłacenia tych 20-30zł/m3 za styro, które produkowane jest na bazie NEOPORu (lepsze o tyle, że producent znany), a nie jest tylko "grafitowe 0.031".

----------


## misiupl

wropl - mógłbyś podać, bo pewnie robiłeś rozeznanie, które marki produkują z Neopor'u ?

----------


## wropl

> wropl - mógłbyś podać, bo pewnie robiłeś rozeznanie, które marki produkują z Neopor'u ?


 z tym jest problem - oficjalnie na swojej stronie przyznaje się tylko TERMOORGANIKA. Ponoć SWISSPOR i AUSTROTHERM też (http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ani-producenci), ale.... Dzwoniłem dziś do przedstawiciela SWISSPORa i powiedział mi, że to tajemnica firmy na czym produkują, dostawców komponentów jest wielu, ale BASF też ich obsługuje. Na pytanie dlaczego się tym nie chwalą, a T-Organika tak, powiedział, że to może wynikac z jakichś ich powiązań kapitałowych, że biorą od BASFa i tym się chwalą.
Z kolei w necie znalazłem niemiecki artykuł o grafitowym styro http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/marktplatz/bauen-wohnen_artikel,-Aus-Styropor-wird-Neopor-_arid,33086.html
Na końcu odsyłają po dalsze info do strony szwajcarskiego Swisspor'a. A tam echo..... - wyszukiwarka nic nie znajduje na hasło NEOPOR. Być może coś tam było i zdjęli, bo artykuł z 2011r.

I jeszcze coś dla ważących styropian i liczących gęstość płyt: http://www.plasticsportal.net/wa/plasticsEU~en_GB/portal/show/content/products/foams/neopor_neu/neopor_product_sub2
Szukałem w aprobatach i na stronach producentów (przyznaję - niezbyt intensywnie) i nie znalazłem gęstości sprzedawanych u nas styropianów grafitowych. A ten wykres daje do myślenia... Jedyne, co można przeczytać w tym temacie u nas, to że gęstości dostępnego w handlu grafitowego w ITB nie badali..... http://www.chemiabudowlana.info/tmie...3488805e6651ee

Na koniec lista ze strony BASFa z firmami w Polsce, które "pracująca" na NEOPORze http://www.plasticsportal.net/wa/plasticsEU~en_GB/portal/show/content/products/foams/neopor_neu/distribution/neopor_poland

----------


## elkasia

Witam, chce zamówić styropian NeoGrapite 033  z Myszkowa. Poproszę o namiar na firmę, od której kupowaliście oraz jak płaciliście za styropian, przelewem czy za pobraniem?

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam, chce zamówić styropian NeoGrapite 033  z Myszkowa. Poproszę o namiar na firmę, od której kupowaliście oraz jak płaciliście za styropian, przelewem czy za pobraniem?


 znajdź najtaniej - na Allegro poszukaj - zapłać i tyle.

----------


## Julius

> jcarskiego Swisspor'a. A tam echo..... - wyszukiwarka nic nie znajduje na hasło NEOPOR. Być może coś tam było i zdjęli, bo artykuł z 2011r.
> 
> I jeszcze coś dla ważących styropian i liczących gęstość płyt: http://www.plasticsportal.net/wa/plasticsEU~en_GB/portal/show/content/products/foams/neopor_neu/neopor_product_sub2
> Szukałem w aprobatach i na stronach producentów (przyznaję - niezbyt intensywnie) i nie znalazłem gęstości sprzedawanych u nas styropianów grafitowych. A ten wykres daje do myślenia... Jedyne, co można przeczytać w tym temacie u nas, to że gęstości dostępnego w handlu grafitowego w ITB nie badali..... http://www.chemiabudowlana.info/tmie...3488805e6651ee
> [/URL]


dodam cytat ze strony:  http://www.skala.com.pl/w-europie-ro...nych-news.html
"Na przykład w/g źródeł niemieckich styropiany z dodatkiem grafitu ekspandującego uzyskują najniższe parametry przewodności  tj. lambdę 0,032 W/mK tylko powyżej gęstości 15 kg/m3, ale w Polsce już przy gęstości 11-12,5 kg/m3. W/g źródeł informacji technicznych producentów polistyrenu, w USA i Kanadzie parametr przewodności poniżej 0,032 W/mK uzyskuje się przy gęstości nie mniejszej niż 18 kg/m3 (temperatura pomiaru przy 24°C). 
W Polsce niektórzy producenci deklarują w/g własnych badań (w/g RTQ) wyniki nawet poniżej wartosci 0,029 W/mK. Niby ta sama europa i świat jednakowych jednostek fizycznych, a..... wyniki różne.  

W Austrii, na Wegrzech czy w Niemczech, płyty styropianowe z dodatkiem grafitu są fabrycznie malowane (ciekawe dlaczego?), a związek pomiędzy lambdą, a gęstością jest nierozerwalny przez klarowne oznaczenia np. W-15, W-20 i W-25 (cyfry oznaczają wagę 1m3). To praktyczna metoda sprawdzania istotnego elementu oceny jakości jakości  przez wagę. A najważniejsze, że jest dostępna dla każdego na budowie. "

----------


## ZIS

Witam, 
Jestem na etapie zakupu styropianu, celuje w Neographite 033 z Myszkowa. Chciałbym sie zapytać czy ktoś ostatnio miał z nim jakieś doświadczenia i jak wygląda jego jakość w praktyce. Jak na styropian grafitowy ma dośc atrakcyjną cene (mozna kupić juz za 175 zł za m3).
W jedej z hurtowni budowlanych mi go odradzano ze wzg. na to, ze nie trzyma wymiarów itd a poza tym czas oczekiwania na dostawę to wg. ich ok miesiąca. Nie wiem co o tym myśleć bo ten ostatni argument jest ewidentnie fałszywy, wiem ze ten styropian można kupić w kazdym miejscu w ciągu paru dni.
Z góry dziekuje za pomoc.

----------


## pakuś

Witam. Minął ponad rok od ostatniego wpisu , więc myślę że przybyło kilka opinie,spostrzeżen na temat tego styropianu.
Ktoś mógłby się jeszcze podzielić opinią?
szukam dobrego styropianu  15cm  tak do 150zł za m3...

----------


## wropl

> Witam. Minął ponad rok od ostatniego wpisu , więc myślę że przybyło kilka opinie,spostrzeżen na temat tego styropianu.
> Ktoś mógłby się jeszcze podzielić opinią?
> szukam dobrego styropianu  15cm  tak do 150zł za m3...


w tej cenie biały firmowy da się kupić, choć cena wyjdzie blisko lub powyżej 150 (zależy jaka lambda)

Ja w końcu zdecydowałem się na SWISSPOR LAMBDA 0,031 #15cm na powierzchni ponad 300m2. Ocieplenie z tynkiem zakończone w październiku zeszłego roku. Wnioski:
- przy grubości płyt 15cm tolerancje wymiarowe zachowane, choć wykonawcy narzekali, że bardziej prosty jednak jest biały (płyty z większości paczek były wygięte na kształt banana); dzwoniłem do SWISSPORa, powiedzieli, że "grafitowy faktycznie gorzej trzyma wymiary", ale patrząc na ich deklaracje zgodności wychodzi, że grafit ma ostrzejsze tolerancje wymiarowe, niż biały i w sumie ich dotrzymuje; rozbawili mnie i wykonawców do łez radząc "klejcie płyty na zmianę, żeby zgubić krzywizny krawędzi - raz banan w górę, raz w dół";
- przy klejeniu garażu od wewnątrz #5 i #10cm banany też były i nie wytrzymałem i zgłosiłem reklamację - w ciągu kilku dni przyjechał kierowca od nich i zabrał kilka płyt do zbadania w ich laboratorium; wynik mojej reklamacji otrzymałem po miesiącu (oczywiście styro zdążyłem już położyć-nie miałem czasu czekać na wyrok-poszło więcej pianki na łączenia) - reklamacja odrzucona, styro spełnia deklarowane tolerancje, mnie kosztowało to kilka puszek pianki więcej
- ponieważ jeden szczyt nieco się murarzom odchylił, to domawiałem kilka m3 #16cm - i tu porażka - błąd na produkcji, nie wychwycony przez kontrolę jakości - płyty źle pocięte - odchyłki pomiędzy brzegiem a środkiem do 1,5cm (zdjęcia poniżej); firma jednak stanęła na wysokości zadania - wymiana w ciągu tygodnia (przyjechali, zabrali i dostarczyli sami nowe paczki, do tego w międzyczasie okazało się, że już #16cm nie potrzeba, więc przywieźli #15cm tyle, ile chciałem).
 
Ze SWISSPORa mam także styropian spadkowy EPS100 na dachu płaskim - każdemu mogę polecić - dobrze docięty, twardy, każda płyta opisana i dołączona mapa ułożenia.

Podsumowaniem mojej historii może być to, że w tym tygodniu zamówiłem EPS100 i 150 a podłogę - w sumie 30m3. Firma - SWISSPOR  :smile:  choć w tej samej cenie miałem TERMOORGANIKĘ.

----------


## pakuś

generalnie będę kupował biały  lambda 40 
wahałem się między knaufem a genderką, ale widzę że i neotherm jest w niezłej cenie
knauf 152, genderka 144 , neotherm 142 - w promo,o ile się potwierdzi 130
i własnie to promo mnie sprowokowało do poszukania dodatkowych opini
biorę ten miększy nie EPS 70 - stąd niższe ceny na m3

----------


## wropl

Proponuję przeliczyć relację lambda do ceny i wybrać najlepszy. I nie do końca wierzyć deklaracjom co do EPS - jeżeli jest możliwość, to radzę zważyć i sprawdzić. 
Jeśli mogę coś radzić, to jednak wybrałbym jak najcieplejszy EPS70.

----------


## pakuś

hm, troszkę poczytałem, natrafiłem na różne wypowiedzi - że np: inwestycja w styropian musi byc w miarę opłacalna
to że się zastosuje jak najlepszy styropian z lambdą jak najniższą i dużą grubością  nie oznacza że to się opłaca
wywnioskowałem że zwrot inwestycji jest w miarę optymalny przy 40& i 15 cm 
mam budynek  z lat 70 lub 80 mur z cegły pełnej z kanałem went. około 50cm

----------


## wropl

Oczywiście-do optymalizacji służy analiza ekonomiczna, nie tak skomplikowana wcale.I tak też robiłem u siebie. Każdy przypadek wychodzi inaczej, bardzo dużo zależy od wysokości dotychczasowych kosztów ogrzewania.
I dlatego pisałem o wyborze styro o najkorzystniejszym stosunku lambda/cena, co razem z optymalnie dobraną grubością, da optymalne efekty ekonomiczne (oszczędności).
Co do EPS70-im gęstszy, tym cieplejszy i bardziej wytrzymały. Jeżeli różnica w cenie styro wynosi 10zł/m3, to przy zużyciu 25m3 zwiększa nakłady o 250zł. Czy to dużo, czy mało - proszę rozważyć samemu.

Trochę interesujących informacji można znaleźć tu

----------


## pakuś

te informacje są mi znane
co do tego EPS 70- nawet sam Pan z tego stowarzyszenia wyjaśnił że nie jest konieczne stosowanie styropianu na sciany tego typu
a czy cieplejszy, hmm, lambdy te same 40 więc...
różnica w cenie,hmm, ok.400zł ale idąc tym tropem to można schodzić w nieskączoność- no prawie  :cool: 
dlatego napisałem - doszukałem się info że najoptymalniej dla mnie będzie styro biały 15 cm 40labda i nawet ferza nie mam zamiaru dokładać :tongue:

----------


## wropl

moim zdaniem, przy tej grubości, felc zbędny, a przy nierównej ścianie jest problematyczny w układaniu. Dużo odpadów poza tym. Lepiej zapianować ewentualne szczeliny. 

A co do tego co mówi "Pan z PSPS" i lambdy niezależnej od gęstości, to cytuję fragment postu Juliusa zamieszczony kilka wpisów wyżej:

"Na przykład w/g źródeł niemieckich styropiany z dodatkiem grafitu ekspandującego uzyskują najniższe parametry przewodności tj. lambdę 0,032 W/mK tylko powyżej gęstości 15 kg/m3, ale w Polsce już przy gęstości 11-12,5 kg/m3. W/g źródeł informacji technicznych producentów polistyrenu, w USA i Kanadzie parametr przewodności poniżej 0,032 W/mK uzyskuje się przy gęstości nie mniejszej niż 18 kg/m3 (temperatura pomiaru przy 24°C). 
W Polsce niektórzy producenci deklarują w/g własnych badań (w/g RTQ) wyniki nawet poniżej wartosci 0,029 W/mK. Niby ta sama europa i świat jednakowych jednostek fizycznych, a..... wyniki różne. "

Papier przyjmie wszystko - deklaracje zgodności, lambdy.... o tym wszystkim już w tym wątku było.
A o zastosowaniach konkretnych EPS do konkretnych zastosowań można przeczytać np. tu

Do niczego nie namawiam, radzę tylko sprawdzić wszystko, żeby później nie żałować tych zaoszczędzonych 400zł.

----------


## psp***

> (...)Wszystkie styro w kolorze szarym czy grafitowym niby 0,033-0,031, ale chciałbym zobaczyć wyniki badań (najlepiej niezależnej instytucji). Bo to co w deklaracji technicznej, to TYLKO deklaracja producenta (podana na jego odpowiedzialność)-nawet ITB tego nie weryfikuje-do aprobaty przepisują z deklaracji producenta. Może ktoś widział na stronie któregokolwiek producenta wyniki testów wykonanych przez niezależne instytucje (jak w przypadku U okien)?(...)


Polskie Stowarzyszenie Producentów Styropianu rozszerzyło stosowane w Programie „Gwarantowany Styropian” wytyczne do weryfikacji jakości styropianu, na podstawie jego wagi, *o minimalne poziomy gęstości dla wyrobów grafitowych*. Analizy próbek odmian grafitowych pod kątem zależności między współczynnikiem przewodzenia ciepła, λD, a gęstością styropianu przeprowadził Instytut Techniki Budowlanej (ITB) w Warszawie. Badania wykazały, że gęstość styropianu grafitowego o lambdzie 0,033 W/(mK) powinna wynosić nie mniej niż 12 kg/m3, a styropianu grafitowego o lambdzie 0,031 W/(mK) nie mniej niż 13,5 kg/m3.
Na stronie internetowej http://www.gwarantowanystyropian.pl można znaleźć tabelkę z minimalnymi rekomendowanymi przez PSPS gęstościami oraz wagami standardowych paczek styropianu, w tym styropianu grafitowego.

----------


## inwestorbb

Kupiłem styropian Neotherm dach/podłoga pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.

Ponieważ warstwa styropianu jest relatywnie znaczna od 20 do 22 cm  - napiszę moje spostrzeżenia po ułożeniu i po wylaniu wylewki.

----------


## wropl

> Kupiłem styropian Neotherm dach/podłoga pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.
> 
> Ponieważ warstwa styropianu jest relatywnie znaczna od 20 do 22 cm  - napiszę moje spostrzeżenia po ułożeniu i po wylaniu wylewki.



Mam 15-17cm (12-14cm EPS 100 + 3cm maty pod podłogówkę), na to wylewka anhydrytowa C-25-F5 4,5-5cm. Problemu nie ma-nic się nie ugina (pomimo sporej powierzchni bez dylatacji), ale co do dalszej eksploatacji to zobaczymy - wylewki są od 3 tygodni. Też miałem obawy z ugięciem się styro, ale nierówności zostały wypoziomowane styro 1 i 2cm oraz piachem, wyciete w styro miejsca ułożenia rur i kanałów wypełnione keramzytem. Przy takiej grubości podstawa to rzeczywiste parametry styro w zakresie wielkości naprężeń ściskających przy 10% odkształceniu (CS)

----------


## inwestorbb

> Kupiłem styropian Neotherm dach/podłoga pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.
> 
> Ponieważ warstwa styropianu jest relatywnie znaczna od 20 do 22 cm  - napiszę moje spostrzeżenia po ułożeniu i po wylaniu wylewki.


Witam

Rzutem na taśmę zmieniłem zamówienie na innego producent styropianu i wybrałem Paneltech:
EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P3-BS125-CS(10)80-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)1-TR100-DLT(1)5.

Zadecydowała lepsza cena i lepsze parametry, linki do strony Paneltech EPS 037 DACH PODŁOGA STANDARD

----------


## psp***

> Witam
> 
> Rzutem na taśmę zmieniłem zamówienie na innego producent styropianu i wybrałem Paneltech:
> EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P3-BS125-CS(10)80-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)1-TR100-DLT(1)5...


Styropian podłogowy o naprężeniu ściskającym 80 kPa, oznaczany symbolem CS(10)80, to najniższa odmiana rekomendowana przez Polskie Stowarzyszenie Producentów Styropianu do izolacji podłóg. Styropian taki powinien mieć gęstość nie mniejszą niż 15 kg/m3, a waga paczki o objętości 0,3 m3 powinna ważyć nie mniej niż 4,5 kg. 
Warto przed zakupem dokonać samodzielnej weryfikacji jakości, aby nie kupić niepełnowartościowego wyrobu.

----------


## kubaar

Chciałem troche odświeżyc temat - szukam styro w dobrej cenie i jak wiekszosc z Was zastnawiam sie czy dopłacac 30zl do m3 czy nie  :smile: 
Jakieś nowe informacje o tym producencie 
Pozdrawiam,
Kuba

----------


## kubaar

Odpowiem sam sobie i może komus też pomogę - byłem wczoraj w castoramie bo jest ten styro na promocji. Dotknąłem go tylko palcem i już wiedziałem ze większego badziewia nie ma. Sypie się, duże kulki, w ogole nie zbite. Palca przy naprawdę niewielkim oporze jesteś w stanie "wsadzić" w ten styropian do końca...

Jak dla mnie pytanie czy dopłacać 20-30zl i brać pewny styro a to badziewie - nie ma co się zastanawiać.

----------


## jedrek188

Łooo,to jakaś chujowa partia się trafiła,jak kupywalem grafi neoterma to kazda plyta byla mega twarda,twardszy byl nieznacznie austroterm,ale 10 zlociszy na paczce droższy,w sumie wisi na calej chałupce i jest jak najbardziej ok..

----------


## Mekanic

Ostatnio pokrazylem troche po marketach typu casto, to co mi sie rzucilo w oczy to ze wszystkie znajdujace sie tam styro sa zlezane, wyskubane i moim zdaniem trudno je porownywac na podstawie jednej czy dwoch paczek na regale. No a w sumie dalej nie wiem co wybrac i czy doplacac do austrotherma. A co jeszcze rzucilo mi sie w oczy czytajac watek od poczatku to ze Ci ktorzy mieli styro z Myszkowa to tylko chwalili,za to nie wiem czy Ci co narzekali nie mieli z innych fabryk? Tego nie wiem bo nie wszyscy pisali skad styropian do nich przyjechal. Ja jestem z tych okolic i aktualnie 031 jest po 175zl.

----------


## radbar

Ostatnio trafiłem na składzie NeoTherm 0,033, ktoś oddał w tzw komis. Facet chce po 135zł za m3. Haczyk w tym iż ów styropian leży od zeszłej wiosny pod chmurką (podobno grafitowego w żadnym wypadku składować na słońcu nie wolno). Pytanie teraz czy warto brać czy lepiej dołożyć te 30zł do termoorganiki czy 60 do austrotherma patrząc po cenach na alle.. Trzeba spełnić minimum logistyczne by kupić w tej kasie ale te 30m3 nazbieram z podłogowym i elewacyjnym.
Pytanie: warto brać, a metody składowania nie mają znaczenia czy nie brać i kupić nowy?

----------

